# Exclusively clad maxi scooters - the C 600 Sport and C 650 GT special-edition



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

To mark Intermot 2014, which takes place from 1 to 5 October 2014, BMW Motorrad will be presenting its two new special-edition maxi scooters, the C 600 Sport and C 650 GT.

Focusing the spotlight on its sporty and dynamic character is the highly responsive C 600 Sport special edition featuring special Racing blue metallic matt / Sapphire black metallic paintwork along with a sports seat and Akrapovic silencer.

The C 650 GT special edition, meanwhile, accentuates its elegance and touring prowess through the special paint finish Ebony metallic / Monolith metallic matt. The equipment accompanying this special edition comprises the Highline package made up of an LED daytime running light, seat heating for rider and passenger, heated grips and the RDC tyre pressure monitoring system.
These two new maxi scooters replace the previous special-edition models and will be available from spring 2015.


----------

